

Hand-crafted integers - stevewilhelm
http://www.missionintegers.com/

======
EzGraphs
For the uninitiated, a very elaborate joke: (unique) integers as a service:

<http://brooklynintegers.com/about/>

~~~
tzs
That's pretty good. They are now my second favorite integer-related joke site.
Almost, but not quite good enough to displace the prime-shitting bear:
<http://alpha61.com/primenumbershittingbear/>

------
antidoh
f'ing brilliant. And actually a usefully gentle introduction to API
construction and use.

